# My special boy!



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Well he's nearly 6 months old now and it only gets better 

Hope you enjoy the piks! 

Daddy's Boy 










Darwin's mysterious chin feet 










Pooped! 




























That's enough photo's now mum


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww cute cute cute.
I love the chin paws!! xxx


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Just adorable! love the chin feet and the enough pics photos best lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely pictures............:thumbup1:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Just gawjas
xx


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous!! I think I've seen you on the dalmatain club too, what a lovely doggy he is :thumbup1:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys  he makes my heart skip everytime I look at him


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely boy and great photos :thumbup1:

Such a lovely soft face


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He's a little star, they are both gorgeous dogs.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a pretty dog. I love dalmations.


----------

